# BMQ part-time vs fulltime



## caseproven (7 Oct 2008)

Hello,

I'm currently doing my BMQ part-time here in montreal. So its pretty much every single weekend except once a month. So its pretty much 3 weekends on, 3 off. 1830 friday till 1800 sunday.

Its 13 weeks (including graduation). During these 2.5 days, we basically are "training" from 0445 until 2245 at night on satuday etc.

Now I have two questions:

1: if full time bmq is 13 weeks (5 days a week), how is it equivelant in time? Is it the same in amount learned? The course is exactly the same... is it simply because BMQ full time is over at 1900 or 1800 or something? I'm just curious about that. Maybe they're cramming alot more info or something when BMQ is done parttime.

2: if I wanted to switch to Reg force after BMQ, I am officially BMQ qualified, correct? I wouldn' thave to redo a portion or anything?

Just curious. Also, just sharing some of what part time BMQ is like. (you litterally dont stop, and you get very little time to eat... food is great thought!)


----------



## chris_log (7 Oct 2008)

caseproven said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently doing my BMQ part-time here in montreal. So its pretty much every single weekend except once a month. So its pretty much 3 weekends on, 3 off. 1830 friday till 1800 sunday.
> 
> ...



The 13 week BMQ is the reg force one, the reserve one is much shorter and as such lacks some of the material covered in the reg force one (and what is taught is crammed into a much smaller time frame). I believe that whether or not you re-do portions of your training if you CT is based on how much time in you have. 

I did the weekend BMQ and I would have much rather done it in the summer (had I put my papers in a few months earlier, I may have done just that).


----------

